# my brother wants to hunt but needs set straight



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

(1) hes 16 years old and he got a daisy 880s it shoots 750 fps 177 cal for christmas hes got a 4x32 scope

(2) told him that before we went hunting we were going to scope his gun in good he got mad and said its good enough and if it isn't and he just wounds it and it gets away then oh well not his problem

(3) what is the biggest thing he can kill with this gun

(4) i really hate asking you guys this but maybe if he heres it from some pros he will stop bein stupid be as harsh as you like with you opinions on this matter thanks million guys and happy new year :beer:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

he might need a gun with more fps.he will wound it and it will suffer
the biggest thing he could kill would probly be a mouse or a rat at close ranges.
a couple years ago i didnt know alot about hunting squirrels i just wanted to go hunting so i went out and bought a crossman model 1077 i didnt know the fps(later on i figured out it was 625) and i thought it would be able to kill a squirrel and i was wrong i shot a squirrel out in my backyard from 6 yards i hit its eye i was using pointed lead pellets.it screamed after i shot it then it then fell on the ground and crawled away.i felt really bad and i will never do that again with my crossman model 1077.you brother is going to do thhe same thing and feel really bad


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

OK!, LiL bro you really need to listen to your brother on this one. Besides the point of wounding animals which, YES is your problem because if you are going to shoot it, possibly wound it you duty as a hunter is to finish the job. The second thing about sighting a gun is it doesnt take long(5-10min) and wouldnt you wanna see all the hard work pay off when you shoot a squirrel and it drops in its tracks?

110% you need to sight your rifle in, with that gun you can probly gun 5 shots in about a walnut size target(like a squirrels head), also the biggest thing you should shoot is probly squirrels, if you sight it in and get in as accurate as i stated above you can kill rabbits with head/neck shots.

LISTEN TO YOUR OLDER BRO!
:sniper:
PS~ ^ in the post before me that couldnt have happened because he said before he was using a red ryder. I had a break barrel gamo that shot only about 640fps dropped so many squirrels with that gun...HEADSHOTS you need to make HEADSHOTS! LOL(inside joke)


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i bought the crosman 1077 after i shot the squirrel with the red ryder


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

PSHH okay whatever kid....
If you shoot a squirrel in the head from six yards with a gun that shoots over 500fps it with die....


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Shadow, you tell your brother that if he isn't going to take the time to make sure that his equipment is in good working order, then he doesn't _deserve_ to hunt. And if he goes without you and shoots something, you need to get mom or dad and tell them what's been done. The wanton waste of wildlife takes away from all hunters, as well as being against the law. If you injure an animal, you must persure and finish off that animal. Injuring shots should never be taken on purpose, since the point of hunting _is_ to take the animal's life, as efficiently and humanely as possible. It is also important to eat what you kill, unless it is causing damage or is clearly dieased or badly injured.

Here is a good way to help him understand:

Take him out, without rifles, and a pair of binoculars or a good spotting scope, and watch the squirrels and any other animals that are out there. Have him see what the animals do, how they pay attention, how they eat, where they hide, where they sit. It will help him to realize that all animals deserve a fair chance, and that if their lives must be taken, then it must be done with the utmost respect.

If you want to make 'sighting in' fun for him, go to Walmart or some other sporting goods store and get some paper squirrel targets. It's always more fun when the target looks like it's live counterpart.

Brower, you mustn't jump on squirrel sniper101 so fast. I'm suprised at you. Not everyone knows that just aiming for the head isn't good enough. And, with an advertised maximum velocity of 625 fps, it most likely gets only between 490-585 fps with normal weight pellets.

squirrel sniper101, an eye shot doesn't hit the brain, and that's why he ran away. You have to aim between the eye and the ear, that's the best killing shot.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

it happend couple of years ago and i learned from my mistake.and brower it did die a few days later my cat came to the door with a squirrel in its mouth and it had a hole in its eye and the pellet was sticking out a little bit


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry. . . . . squirrel sniper 101 alil bit of a rough day didnt mean to take it out on you and for that i am sorry. I was just trying to say that you posted something like that before only you said it was a red ryder.


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

well thanks you guys this really helped the situation alot

if you guys dont mind whats the joke on headshots?


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

It an inside joke i have with a buddy of mine. He has a Gamo Varmint Hunter and he has shot 24 squirrels with it...all have been shot in the heart/lung area ...then they run a good 25-30yards and he has to shoot them again...now mind you this has happened with all 24 squirrels meanwhile im telling him if you hit them in the head they will die in one shot..

I YELL HEAD SHOTS YOU NEED TO TAKE HEADSHOTS....of couse he laughs throws the gun at me...and puts $50 bucks on the table betting that i cant get a one shot kill on a squirrel....long story short

I'm $50 bucks richer...
:sniper: 
"HEADSHOTS!"


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ha that has got to be the funnyist thing ive heard in a while that made my day thanks just saying but you if you new you could do it should have made it a hundred lol


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

He put it down i didnt wanta scare him outta the bet
:sniper:


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah you got a point it probably whould have scared him out of the bet

:beer:


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

I have to agree with every one else on this, YOU MUST TAKE THE TIME TO SIGHT IN THE GUN. Other wise you are out there just wasting time. What is the point of shooting at something when you are an inch off to the left or right?

Here is a great way to dial in a gun at any range. I generally will do this with a .22 at about 25 - 40 yards depending on the lighting outside.

Kool aid and sugar on paper let it sit and dry for an hour or so. Hang it up on a cardboard box, near the kill pile.

This should attack flies, if you can kill a fly at 25 - 40 yards you can kill a squirrel at longer ranges.

It is quite amusing when you finally make the kill, " yeah, I got a fly at thirty yards today" People think you are crazy and full of Crap!

Diggity


----------

